# Truck size for 6 hole chasis mount



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I am in the preliminary stages of looking for a 5 or 6 hole chasis mount. What size truck would be needed? Is an F-350 overkill? What options would it need to carry the load?

Thanks


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Tom,
A 350 is not overkill. That's what I have for my 6 hole chassis mount. it's a diesel, 4x4 and I just love it! I can pull a little utility trailer with it (for my 4 wheeler) and never even know it's there. This is what the folks at Ainley recommended. Mileage is around 13 mpg.
________
FORD MUSTANG SVT COBRA


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Your best bet is to call the mfg you are interested in.... they can give you the exact details. Jane Ainley is great. Also, Ted Shih had posted on his website his experiences with purchasing a dog truck, which is quite informative.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Side note: I took David to look at trucks - he is tempted to get a F350 - I agree with him and it's not for a chassis mount. The price difference between the two is minimal as it was explained to me - the F350 had extra leafs and something else (can't recall off the top of my head). I say go F350 for a chassis mount. I'll be getting a F250 for a topper sometime in the future....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> Side note: I took David to look at trucks - he is tempted to get a F350 - I agree with him and it's not for a chassis mount. The price difference between the two is minimal as it was explained to me - the F350 had extra leafs and something else (can't recall off the top of my head). I say go F350 for a chassis mount. I'll be getting a F250 for a topper sometime in the future....


not much difference in an F 250 with tailer towing package and camper package other than springs, wheels, and brakes, the transmission, transmission cooler and large capacity radiator are the same

primary difference is you cannot get a 373 rear axle in an F 350, as it comes with 411 

depending on the box it is often necessary to add springs even to an F 350

with an F 350 there would be much less chance of a dealer trying to opt out of warranty service (by alleging that the chasis mount box exceeded the capacity of an F 250)


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

"with an F 350 there would be much less chance of a dealer trying to opt out of warranty service (by alleging that the chasis mount box exceeded the capacity of an F 250)"

Thanks. Excellent point.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

EdA said:


> not much difference in an F 250 with tailer towing package and camper package other than springs, wheels, and brakes, the transmission, transmission cooler and large capacity radiator are the same
> 
> primary difference is you cannot get a 373 rear axle in an F 350, as it comes with 411
> 
> ...


Ed, for those of us who are mechanically challenged, what is the pro/con of the 373 rear axle vs the 411...Thanks


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

At what point would I need a duelly


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

huntinman said:


> Ed, for those of us who are mechanically challenged, what is the pro/con of the 373 rear axle vs the 411...Thanks


I'm not Ed, but I'll try to answer for you. The 373 equates to less low end power, but better gas mileage. The 411 equals more low end power, but not as good of gas mileage.


----------

